# Latest Pics of me



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are some latest pics of me.

I am happy with my progress in the last few months and feel my back and shoulders have come along well and I have added some decent muscle.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

looking gwd, espesially ur lat in the bottom bi pic and ur traps r bigger than mine


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

looks good hun, any chance of full body shots?? hard to compare to last photo as we can only see a 1/4 of ya  lol

Lats are a deffo an improvemnt


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Haven't got any full body ones im afraid, sorry. But I will try and get some done, my waist has definitely come in so Im happy with that too.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

looking very good, nice arm and back development.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

yes, def good work on biceps and outer chest, u still have pretty skin!, all of us have been ripped to shreds with stretch marks under the arm


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so the eating plan is going well??


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Its going ok thanks, but gone veggie now!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lauren said:


> Its going ok thanks, but gone veggie now!


My worst nightmare vegetarians:eek:     :axe:


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> My worst nightmare vegetarians:eek:     :axe:


why is that then???


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin good L... seem leaner than b4???

pictures showing more would be cool... but nice lats and bi

keep it up girl


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

fekin hell good work ma lady its starting to pay off


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys I will be keeping up my best efforts and hopefully in a few more months I will have progressed further. Will keep you updated.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

well done Lauren, keep up the hard work.


----------



## kriusa (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeh baby!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You should have put up a before and after.  Was the before pic from the back?

Eather way looking good! Keep up the hard work it shows.  I also would like to see a full body shot. Not the one that involves alcohol eather.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Its going ok thanks, but gone veggie now!


If we were meant to be vegetarian, why are animals made of meat?!

Good work Lauren, looking very good.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Good going Lauren well done mate (im jelous) lol


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Kel Im sure your coming along nicely, but keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

Delts looking very good too, keep it up, well done


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

as above Lauren, front delts are good, and those lats look really good.... well, the right one does! well done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Traps are good and the back is nice too.

I agree with cookie on the vegetarian thing.

You are free to do as you please tho.

I think you might get defficencies from that tho.


----------

